# Glaser Hitec Tools ?????



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Anybody use em? Couldn't find a lot of write up on these tools. Right now, I'm thinking of getting another gouge and I'm comparing the Doug Thompson tools to these Glaser Hitec tools.

http://woodturnersamerica.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=211&Itemid=118

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a couple of gouges from Doug Thompson, and I'm very happy with them.

Bill Wyko wrote up a nice review of the Glaser Hitec bowl gouge HERE and I'm pretty sure he has a couple more of their tools but I couldn't find his post about those -- I do remember reading it though.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There have been several discussions of the Glaser tools on Woodcentral.com They are excellent tools by all standards and probably the most expensive tools out there. I find the Thompsons hard to beat in both quality and price.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 16, 2011)

*glazer vs ???*

I have an old Glazer gouge and a couple of Thompsons and my favorite , hands down is the D-Way. I think it sharpens better and holds an edge longer.


----------

